# Servlet-init-param in JSF-Anwendung auslesen



## JanHH (4. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht bin ich einfach zu doof dazu, aber ich kriegs einfach nicht hin..

In meiner JSF-Anwendung soll ein Parameter von aussen (z.B. in web.xml als Servlet-Parameter) eingestellt werden (um die Applikation an unterschiedliche Umgebungen anzupassen). Aber wie geht das? Dachte:

```
FacesContext fc = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
ServletContext sc = (ServletContext) fc.getExternalContext().getContext();
String val=sc..getInitParameter(...);
```
aber das funktioniert nicht (ist null).

In die faces-config.xml darf ich offenbar keine Parameter mit <init-param> eintragen, dann läuft die Applikation gar nicht.

Wie macht man das denn nun?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## JanHH (6. Aug 2009)

Ähm, weiss das wirklich niemand!?


----------



## maki (6. Aug 2009)

Versuchs mal mit [c]<context-param>[/c].


----------

